# I have a secret!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I will tell you but you have to promise not to tell!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You’re getting a puppy??!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't say anything unless you promise to keep it just between us! Lol.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I am a man of integrity after all.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And?😏


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

New forum rule I just made up
All secrets must be approved by the mod in charge of deep dark secrets which is meOut with it!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well it's 2 secrets actually!

First secret-I MAY have found a house. Garage, shed, bungalow, 100x200 lot, 15 minutes from city.
Coming up on a bank sale just after New Years.
Needs a crap ton of work! Hello? I will put on the grub and cold beer will be had! Two years empty, trash and junk! Heat and electric off. 
And it's gonna need to be fenced because...
Hang on, I have to go to work. More later. Lol.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How exciting, hope all works out. 👍🎉☺🐕‍🦺


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Not any more... It sounds exciting. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awesome!!!! Can you make an early offer?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No early offer! It's a secret!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

🤣🤣 it’s good you found a shadow a nice spot


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

That's 0.459 acres. You could accommodate 2 dogs and a kitty cat on that sized lot.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> Well it's 2 secrets actually!
> 
> First secret-I MAY have found a house. Garage, shed, bungalow, 100x200 lot, 15 minutes from city.
> Coming up on a bank sale just after New Years.
> ...


Cold beer??? Guessing Molsen Golden in your neck of the woods.

I can bring crews. Anything for Molsen Golden!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Tell me. I don't handle suspense well. I just sit there and build frustration.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

New house AND a new pup?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> New forum rule I just made up
> All secrets must be approved by the mod in charge of deep dark secrets which is meOut with it!


What ever you do, don’t ban her til she spills all the beans.

@Sabis mom sounds like good stuff, bout time for you. Sending you the good vibes.

And I won’t tell anyone Swear to dog. Lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not supposed to use my phone at work. Hang on.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

That's wonderful about the house. Even if it needs work it will mean so much more that you fixed it up yourself.
Hopefully the plumbing and electric is okay ?
Fingers crossed for you. I'm fairly new on here so I don't really know the backstory but you seem like a genuinely kind hearted person. Very happy for you !
The other secrets a puppy right ? Is it ? Is it ? 
If you need to get back into practice you can take my Velociraptor for awhile. lol


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

EgansMom said:


> That's wonderful about the house. Even if it needs work it will mean so much more that you fixed it up yourself.
> Hopefully the plumbing and electric is okay ?
> Fingers crossed for you. I'm fairly new on here so I don't really know the backstory but you seem like a genuinely kind hearted person. Very happy for you !
> The other secrets a puppy right ? Is it ? Is it ?
> If you need to get back into practice you can take my Velociraptor for awhile. lol


Don't let her near your pup, you'll never see it again lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

😜😜😜


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> That's wonderful about the house. Even if it needs work it will mean so much more that you fixed it up yourself.
> Hopefully the plumbing and electric is okay ?
> Fingers crossed for you. I'm fairly new on here so I don't really know the backstory but you seem like a genuinely kind hearted person. Very happy for you !
> The other secrets a puppy right ? Is it ? Is it ?
> If you need to get back into practice you can take my Velociraptor for awhile. lol


I don’t think she believes in training then anymore either. Your dog will come back wilder than ever before.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok secret number two!

As long as the breeding happens, and the breeder doesn't change their mind, I'm getting a puppy! Oh and providing there are female pups!
Won't be for a bit yet but once the breeding happens I will post more details. 
So gonna hafta hustle on getting that fence up!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@EgansMom Lol. You would NOT want me to help. I actively encourage idiocy and reward bad behavior. I teach my dogs to attack my feet and couch vaulting is a sport. I sleep on less then a quarter of a queen size bed, my dog barks at me if I turn the TV off, I walk fast because I can't be bothered to make my dog heel and I firmly believe in sharing snacks! 
I firmly believe dogs are best enjoyed from their point of view.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> @EgansMom Lol. You would NOT want me to help. I actively encourage idiocy and reward bad behavior. I teach my dogs to attack my feet and couch vaulting is a sport. I sleep on less then a quarter of a queen size bed, my dog barks at me if I turn the TV off, I walk fast because I can't be bothered to make my dog heel and I firmly believe in sharing snacks!
> I firmly believe dogs are best enjoyed from their point of view.


I share snacks and beds and Jamie is quickly learning novice couch vaulting ! I expect she'll place with an intermediate bronze or silver medal by spring. I don't have the energy to walk fast so I guess I'll have to teach darn it.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh my gosh! No way! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Whoa, two really big nice secrets!!

_Don't worry, your secrets are safe with the 91.4K members of this forum_ 😁


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fraserglen's Rumor of Carmspack?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSDchoice said:


> Whoa, two really big nice secrets!!
> 
> _Don't worry, your secrets are safe with the 91.4K members of this forum_ 😁


or just the 91.4 that are active 😏


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Fraserglen's Rumor of Carmspack?


I really like that name. You are good at this stuff.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Well aren’t you full of good news today? I’m excited to see how all this turns out. Maybe I’ll come help if that fence isn’t done when I’m traveling again.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

These 2 secrets have really made me smile! Very happy and excited for you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Well it's 2 secrets actually!
> 
> First secret-I MAY have found a house. Garage, shed, bungalow, 100x200 lot, 15 minutes from city.
> Coming up on a bank sale just after New Years.
> ...


I hope this works out!

Fantastic news


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok. So about the house. 
It will need to be emptied, cleaned, heat, electric and water turned back on, furnace inspected and possibly replaced. New front and back decks, new cabinets and maybe flooring and paint. At some point it will need new windows.
My realtor just happened to find out about it. It will likely not be listed until January. It's been sitting empty for two years. Recently they have opened the windows, presumably to vent the stench.
It may be doable depending on the banks price. And as long as they emptied the pipes when the heat got shut off.
I believe it has an oil furnace, yuck, which will be a problem if it wasn't shut down correctly.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I really like that name. You are good at this stuff.


The Dutch name Fama means rumor, and the whole secret thing brought it to mind.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I‘m so happy for you! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> The Dutch name Fama means rumor, and the whole secret thing brought it to mind.


But I thought you were getting Rumor v Wolfstraum?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok. So about the house.
> It will need to be emptied, cleaned, heat, electric and water turned back on, furnace inspected and possibly replaced. New front and back decks, new cabinets and maybe flooring and paint. At some point it will need new windows.
> My realtor just happened to find out about it. It will likely not be listed until January. It's been sitting empty for two years. Recently they have opened the windows, presumably to vent the stench.
> It may be doable depending on the banks price. And as long as they emptied the pipes when the heat got shut off.
> I believe it has an oil furnace, yuck, which will be a problem if it wasn't shut down correctly.


Most oil furnaces, I'm assuming it's a boiler with radiators of some sort, can be converted to natural gas or propane rather economically. Something to consider. If the existing ancillary infrastructure is sound, replacing the boiler is the best bet. Modern boilers are very efficient and radiant heat is the best, particularly in very cold climates.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> But I thought you were getting Rumor v Wolfstraum?


That could definitely happen in the future. We could start a YT channel, Rumor Wars, where we see which dog can destroy the most stuff in an allotted timeframe.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Too funny, Dave! Thanks for the laugh!

So, you're getting a Carmspack pup?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats!!!! I was trying to buy a different house prior to accident....had 2 different bank sales in the crosshairs and could not get either of them - still wistful over the one...it would have been soooooo perfect! cow pasture behind property, farm buildings to right and curve in road to left in front of woods and steep hill....NO NEIGHBORS!!! 

Rumor v Wolfstraum??? Ship on that name sailed.......up to T/U right now with a <crossed fingers> dual sired litter! Hoping there is at least one by the older male.... of course Rogue should be bred next fall - so maybe a V-Rumor.....


Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I badly want a Wolfstraum pup, but with the borders closed for the foreseeable future and the exchange on our dollar, I will have to put that on hold.
The only other breeder that was on my very short list was T17 and they seem to have vanished along with having the same challenges as Wolfstraum.
I'm a very selective puppy shopper. I know what I can and can't live with. First and foremost a solid, stable, healthy pup.
Re the furnace. Gas is likely not an option so propane would be the only way to go. But as much as I dislike oil, I would rather avoid the cost at this point. So the ideal would be to simply be able to clean the furnace, fill the tank and fire it up. It says forced air oil.
On a bank sale I get no disclosure so it's less then ideal. But in this crazy market I can't afford to be picky.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When I moved to Sundridge, and had to replace the gas furnace in my new house, I found that gas fitters in that part of the world (close to where Sabi is) are quite hard to find. Oil furnace contractors are the norm, as the population is so rural!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd take forced air oil over propane any day personally. Something about the heat that somehow ....warmer, less dry. Fingers crossed on the house for you!

Super congrats on the puppy, another one you'll ruin


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> When I moved to Sundridge, and had to replace the gas furnace in my new house, I found that gas fitters in that part of the world (close to where Sabi is) are quite hard to find. Oil furnace contractors are the norm, as the population is so rural!


Yup. You get small pockets of gas heated homes where the lines are run, but other then that its oil, propane or electric.
I grew up around oil furnaces. If I was given an absolute choice I would go with radiant water heat, but boilers are ridiculous crazy expensive when they break.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe the house is a bust. Flood damage. Little depressing but we shall see what happens.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Drats that sucks, hopefully a new opportunity arises soon.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, that sucks


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Well, that sucks


I'm still trying to find a way but basically it seems that someone turned the taps on and flooded the house deliberately. I'm waiting for the report but at this point I can't even get in to look because of the mold hazard.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> I believe the house is a bust. Flood damage. Little depressing but we shall see what happens.


Is there a possibility it could work to your advantage?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is the property worth having? Maybe a trailer or Amish built tiny house on it?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's more likely someone wasn't paying the heating bill and the water lines froze, then the pipes burst and flooded the place. If there was no one home when that happened, there could have been a lot of damage before someone turned off the water at the main.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Finding the right place takes time.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Property owners are deceased, have been for a few years.
Flooding happened after that, and was absolutely deliberate. Taps were turned on.
Since it's only a town lot, and a town with no services at that, the property is worth nothing. It's well and septic. By the time you tear down the house any value is gone.
I could not figure out why the bank was stalling on listing, so I started digging. FB is forever. Lol.
I pushed a bit and basically they have to sell it but cannot let anyone in until it's sold. So I cannot even assess the real damage. And cannot mortgage it if it isn't livable. 
A more recent report is pending, so we shall see.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I looked at a bunch of foreclosures....people were vicious and vindictive - wanting to destroy the house before they left....some of the damage was unbelievable, flooring and plumbing ripped up, cabinents and doors shattered with a sledgehammer, black paint thrown on walls....just sad that people would destroy a house because they could not pay for it....the psychology of that behavior is just plain sad.....anger instead of taking responsibility for their own decisions and ability.

Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We almost bought a foreclosure a few years ago. Day before inspection, they said not allowed to test plumbing or boiler heating system. Um, no thanks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

In addition to homeowners ruining, frozen pipes many people break into foreclosed homes become hang outs are destroyed that way, homeless people break in stay there. You don’t know what you are walking often. It is best to use a realtor who deals with foreclosures. Foreclosures are very hard to get and it’s luck of the draw. With that though I had a relatives who did get a foreclosed home 30 years ago for half the price it was worth. They did have to put money tons into it. Years later they sold the house when houses prices doubled the made out well. The property may be worth as it had all the hook ups already. it though and Knock down the house as mentioned it would depend upon the situation. They have house kits all kinds not sure if would be cheaper. The barn homes are beautiful. There is tiny house nation which are so cozy. Not all states , cities allow for building and you would have to check with building codes and what your country and area allow.








Watch Tiny House Nation Full Episodes, Video & More | FYI


In “Tiny House Nation,” renovation experts and hosts, John Weisbarth and Zack Giffin, travel across America to show off ingenious small spaces and the inventive people who live in them, as well as help new families design and construct their own mini-dream home in a space no larger than 500...




www.fyi.tv












Amazon sells a $19,000 do-it-yourself tiny-home kit that takes only 2 days to build — here's what it looks like inside


Tiny houses have cropped up in popularity as housing prices are rising and minimalistic downsizing is becoming more trendy.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a great realtor! He is awesome and actually has refused to show me a couple of places. He found out about this one and has simply been waiting for it to list. When I advised him of the damage, he started digging as well and his thoughts are unless it lists for peanuts I need to walk away. I am still first in line to see it whenever it comes up.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I am one who is scared of mold...can cause longterm health issues, and be very expensive to get rid of...
I hope something better turns up for you!


----------

